# Redheads and Bluebills?



## kyle&amp;nelli (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed WAY fewer redheads and Bluebills than the last couple years at this point in the season? Did they have a bad hatch or what? Sure are a lot of canvasbacks though!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have seen more bills and redheads this early then I ever have.


----------



## ND4LIFE (Sep 3, 2004)

I don't know where you guys are, but in my area reds, cans and bills are few and far between this year and I am looking for them.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hunted North Central ND last weekend, our group shot more redheads than ever before, including two very nicely plummed drakes. Didn't see any bills, but never do this early.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

As many as ever around here............maybe more........


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Red Heads are more of a local duck and Bills come down later, My friend has a nice diver camp and it isn't until mid Oct we really start to see the migrators come down through the Fergus Falls area.


----------

